# There we go again! (new pg and recurring m/c ment)



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Got two lines yesterday on a hpt and af didn't show up. Chart looks awesome (http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/13f56) and I do feel very pregnant.

OTOH, this is my 8th pregnancy since my last living baby, so it is hard to think I will not have yet another loss.

Trying to think very positively though and visualizing a healthy baby, covered in honey and peanut butter, growing strong in my safe uterus.

Karen


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

YAY!!! I'm sending you more sticky baby vibesthan you'll know what to do with!!

We need a sticky baby smilie!!


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Its a beautiful chart!

Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Low progesterone levels can cause early miscarriage and did in my case.

Can anyone give you answers as to why you have m/c so many times? I wonder if progesterone supplements would help...

Jesse


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm thinking along the same likes as Indiegirl. You may want to try a natural Progesterone cream. You can get it at a health food store. Just talk to a doctor or midwife first to make sure they agree.

The Progesterone suppositories are VERY effective. With both of my living children I used them. I didn't on the miscarried ones. Might be a coincedence? But, I've heard many other women say the same thing.

The suppositories are only available by perscription. Most doctors will give you them if you ask. Just remmeber they are a bit uncomfortable as they have to be kept in the refridgerator







and they leak out a lot - you'll want to wear a pad! Try to wear cotton undies and use natural pads if you can. This way air will stay circulating. With all that 'moisture' you're more likely to get an infection.

I'm thinking of you and sending loving baby vibes your way.

Gently with hugs,


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks all!
It happened again though, temp dropped today and I started bleeding. I can't believe this just keeps happening over and over!

Yes, I have considered progesterone and it was tested after 3 miscarriages, and was 9.9 at 7dpo then, which is low. Since then, I have been using progesterone cream, but have had miscarriages on that too. My temps looked so perfect this time.

My other gut feeling is that my ovulation hormones are 'off', which can cause the early miscarriages too. And that would have lower progesterone as result, so then the low progesterone would not be fixed by supplementation. I would need to have my ovulation hormones fixed instead.

This cycle is going to be a testing cycle, with lots of bloodwork and even a HSG, so hoping that that will give me some answers. The cycle after that we will do a clomid challenge.

Karen


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Karen, I'm so sorry. You sound numb in your post. You must be so struck by all of this. Please know I'm thinking of you.

I've heard the suppositories are more effective than the cream, so ask your doctor about that. Also, Clomid can lower the progesterone levels. You may want to ask about using the supositories while trying to conceive.

I too had early miscarriages, I know how hard it can be. Sometimes you feel like you're in dream that you can't wake up from. It just seems so unreal.

Are you doing the HSG as injections? I did that before ds's pregnancy.

Also, have you taken Clomid before? I took it many times, the medication really screws with your hormones and can cause a lot of depression, however, it is quit effective.

Wishing you gentleness Karen and sending hugs.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Karen - hugs to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with Ms. Mom about the progesterone. Cream is nowhere near as effective as suppositories.

I'm glad to hear you're going to be testing this cycle and I hope you get some answers and solutions.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Karen---

I'm so sorry.....I know this must stink! I'm pretty sure I also had an early m/c this month. I got a positive hpt and 6 days late af showed......








s ake care of yourself.....maybe you should try the natural prog cream still.....its possible your estrogen isn't kicking down low enough for your progesterone to take over....


----------

